# Tying a Butcher's knot



## pops6927 (Aug 1, 2008)

A butcher's knot is like a regular slip knot but with a twisted loop.  When cinched tight, this keeps it from slipping back, allowing you to finish it with a half slip knot over the 'tail' (short end piece) to lock it down.  A series of strings tied 1-2" apart can roll up a roast or butt very effectively.  I've tied this knot for over 30 years and once you get the pattern of it, you can tie up any roast very quickly and effectively.
I took a series of pictures of the process and will try to explain as best I can.  One thing... I'm left handed so you'll have to reverse it for right handed (I tried to do it right handed and almost made handcuffs, haha!).

Start with the string around the product (I'm using a Kahlua bottle to demonstrate with...) and lay the tail over your two first fingers:


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 1, 2008)

Then, make a loop:

Twist the loop under:

Then lay the tail between your two fingers to grasp and pull through:

Then pull tight:


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 1, 2008)

Then tie a half loop over the tail:

Pull tight to lock, and you're done!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 1, 2008)

I should add I'm a heckuva lot better with a knife than I am with a camera!  Hopefully you get the gist of it.  Experiment a little.. just don't tie up the wife or dog!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oops.. forgot.. just cut both the main string and the tail off about a 1/4 inch from the knot to end.  (I had a memory once but forgot what I did with it...!)


----------



## white cloud (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks. That will come in handy. I better get to practicing


----------



## okie joe (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you my dad and grandpa taught me....i forgot .....what a great job of posting great info that all can use....fantastic got to go practice..the good stuff.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 1, 2008)

Great little tutorial. This will come in handy for some of us that have never done it.
Points for you today.


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 1, 2015)

I found this thread while researching how to tie off my summer sausage casings, which I've had a heck of a time doing. Tape don't like moist casings, twist ties are okay but still not what I wanted so this may be the answer. I also found a video of tying the same knot that was very helpful;


----------

